# Big vintage Jar



## Horace (Dec 16, 2019)

Brown big vintage jar with number 5 at the bottom


----------



## Horace (Dec 17, 2019)

Do you know what type of bottle it is?


----------



## saratogadriver (Dec 17, 2019)

Likely a bulk medicine of some sort.

Jim G


----------



## slugplate (Dec 17, 2019)

Looks like a large chemists bottle.


----------



## Horace (Dec 17, 2019)

Thanks alot


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 17, 2019)

Apothecary, could be an Anchor Hocking. When you are showing us these bottles we need to know what logo is on the bottom of them.


----------



## Horace (Dec 17, 2019)

Ok when I get off work I will let you all know thanks. But I think the number 5 is on the bottom of the brown big one.


----------



## vichyshioise (Dec 18, 2019)

The diamond mark on the bottom of the bottle is the Diamond Glass Co.'s mark


----------



## Horace (Dec 19, 2019)

Ok thanks


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 19, 2019)

There is an "I" in that diamond, so that is Illinois Glass Co., not Diamond.


----------



## vichyshioise (Dec 19, 2019)

nhpharm said:


> There is an "I" in that diamond, so that is Illinois Glass Co., not Diamond.


Ohhh didnt see the I


----------



## Horace (Dec 24, 2019)

Do you by chance know what a bottle like this one would cost it date back to 1915, Amber in color, with the Diamond I at the bottom and owen scars.


----------



## Horace (Dec 24, 2019)

Do you know what a bottle like that could be worth it is a I in the center of the diamond made in illinois around 1915, with owen scars at the bottom also, I think its a kinda rare bottle because size and color. They made smaller bottles with the diamond I made in mostly clear bottles and much smaller.


----------



## Horace (Dec 24, 2019)

The I is very small, I did a little research on the bottle but cant find any prices or any of the same bottles.


----------



## vichyshioise (Dec 26, 2019)

It doesn't have any embossing, so it's probably not worth that much.


----------



## Horace (Dec 27, 2019)

I the owen scars were are they not?


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 27, 2019)

As noted by the other forum members, the bottle unfortunately is not worth much.  On a good day, $5.  On a bad day you'd be lucky to be able to sell it.  Not trying to be a downer...just being realistic.


----------



## Horace (Dec 28, 2019)

Could you locate me a familiar bottle so I can compare. Thanks


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 28, 2019)

If you search "large amber apothecary bottle" on eBay you will see a bunch of them for sale...for crazy prices that they are not actually selling at.  I have an earlier one with a ground stopper I've been bringing to bottle shows for 3 years and no one has bought it for $5.  I understand your distrust of my assessment of it's value...but trust me.  I've been doing this for over 30 years.


----------



## slugplate (Dec 28, 2019)

Horace said:


> Do you know what type of bottle it is?


Many times it comes from experience, the size, color, shape and lip are dead giveaways most of the time. Some diggers have come across them before - maybe not in that size though, but they have researched what they were and are happy to share what they know. This is why AB is such an important resource. Some real good bottle historians on here, myself not included.


----------



## Horace (Dec 28, 2019)

nhpharm said:


> If you search "large amber apothecary bottle" on eBay you will see a bunch of them for sale...for crazy prices that they are not actually selling at.  I have an earlier one with a ground stopper I've been bringing to bottle shows for 3 years and no one has bought it for $5.  I understand your distrust of my assessment of it's value...but trust me.  I've been doing this for over 30 years.


----------



## Horace (Dec 28, 2019)

Can give me a little history on this bottle and by the way I really appreciate you.


----------



## Horace (Dec 28, 2019)

Is this a modern bottle?


----------

